#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: How to calculate orifice plate dia

## iakhan65

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: How to calculate orifice plate dia

----------


## davidbottassi

I have a spreadsheet. If you have time yet, please send your email.
Is very easy if you follow the ISO-5167 standard.

----------


## RagulAnand

Please tell us about whether it is RO or FE, both will have different set of calculations and considerations.

----------


## eftcat

> Please tell us about whether it is RO or FE, both will have different set of calculations and considerations.



I am interested too...

----------


## VISHADAWADKAR

Kindly help me in getting following standards at the urgent 

1. API STD 607: 2016
2. API SPEC 6FA : 2018
3. ASTM A216/A216M : 2018
4. ASTM A351/A351M : 2018
5. ASTM A479/A479M : 2018
6. ASTM A105/A105M : 2018
7. ASTM A333/A333M : 2018
8. ASTM A106/A106M : 2018

Please help me getting the above standards.

Thanking you.

----------


## davincigee

> I have a spreadsheet. If you have time yet, please send your email.
> Is very easy if you follow the ISO-5167 standard.



Hi Sir, please send these spreadsheets to my email. 

davincigee@yahoo.com

Thanks I appreciate

----------


## Plinio Marcos Assumpcao

I need to of ASTM A479/A479M : 2018... if you got it, please sent to me.

Thanking you

----------

